# what is the advantage to the altima MC for NX2k



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

if the above question got cut I want to know what the difference is between the:
altima master cylinder
the SE-R master cylinder
the regular XE,GXE master cylinder

when used with the NX2000 front calipers and rear drums.

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

It's my understanding that the Altima master cylinder uses a bigger piston than the SE-R; this will make for harder pedal effort to achieve a given braking retardation. However, since the AD22 caliper pistons are also larger, the overall effort of the brake system should remain close to stock.

Don't know anything at all about the low-end Sentra hardware, so no comment.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh,
BTW which year altima is it, and will it work with rear drums?

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

sethwas said:


> BTW which year altima is it,


I don't know. Try the search button.



sethwas said:


> and will it work with rear drums?


It should. I stayed with the stock SE-R master cylinder when I installed the AD22 brakes and noticed no change in pedal effort. Pedal *travel* is a bit longer than I would like, though, and that is directly attributable to me not changing master cylinders.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> Try the search button.


Simmah Down Nah. Can't believe you went there.  

Of course i searched. AND I got a ton of results. Most of the discussion was for rear brake disc conversions, and i got the details of what happens with the altima MC (lighter pedal effort), but no one said which year altima. I'm going to guess 3 generations back, but I'll wait to hear.

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Simmah Down Nah. Can't believe you went there.


Was being serious. I don't know and would have to use the search button myself. Don't forget about se-r mailing lists and sr20forums for sources.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are my choices:

http://www.nisspartswholesale.com/NI_Brake~Master~Cylinder_list.html

Seth


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sethwas said:


> if the above question got cut I want to know what the difference is between the:
> altima master cylinder
> the SE-R master cylinder
> the regular XE,GXE master cylinder
> ...


The MC bores are as follows:
B14 SER and all ABS B14s: 7/8"
B14 Sentra/200sx (non-SR20) without ABS: 13/16"
U13 Altima: 15/16"

They all have the same piston stroke.

Unfortuantely I have no data for the NX coupe. Does someone have a FSM for theirs? It should be listed in there.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
So if the U13 (that's the generation past the jellybean shape yet not the current '04/'05 style) has the largest bore, for the same stroke, the larger bore will push more brake fluid per pedal stroke. This will make it harder or easier to push. I'd guess with the same leverage, harder to push, yet will require much less pedal travel for the same amount of fluid flow or clamping force. In otherwords it makes for a very touchy brake pedal.

Seth


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

^^^ if thats true .. that sounds good to me , i want some touchy brakes , im tired of the stock squishy ones


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sethwas said:


> OK,
> So if the U13 (that's the generation past the jellybean shape yet not the current '04/'05 style) has the largest bore, for the same stroke, the larger bore will push more brake fluid per pedal stroke. This will make it harder or easier to push. I'd guess with the same leverage, harder to push, yet will require much less pedal travel for the same amount of fluid flow or clamping force. In otherwords it makes for a very touchy brake pedal.
> 
> Seth


Not quite. The theory is right for the most part, but it won't result in a "touchy" brake pedal. The amount of feedback from the pedal will increase and the total displacement of the pedal decreases, so the brakes will become a lot easier to modulate. There will be more resistance so the overall pedal effort will increase. But the brakes certainly won't be "touchy" unless your braking foot has the sensitivity of a brick.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I will also add that you need to make sure that you are using a master cylinder intended for drum rear brakes. This is because, IIRC, Nissan incorporates the proportioning valve into the master cylinder.Drum brakes require a residual pressure valve to keep a little tension on the shoes when the pedal is up and this is usually in the prop. valve. If you had one on a disc setup, the brakes would never fully release so it is important to never mix and match them unless you modify the parts to suit the application.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You don't want an Altima MC unless you have 4 Wheel disc. I put it on my old sentra, but I had nothing to compare to since I upgraded everything. If you want to upgrade the pedal feel, Steel braided lines are your best friend.

BTW, my Altima MC was out of a 97 SE.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I have steel lines, yet now the brakes try to resist pushing the pedal. It's firm, but like driving a van, the car doesn't always want to slow even when pushing hard. After driving for a few minutes you adjust your driving style to accomodate so its not really that important. Of course it could just be cold pads.
I was trying to figure out a way to get the 'sensitivity' and reduced travel which it has now, but with lighter effort.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sethwas said:


> I have steel lines, yet now the brakes try to resist pushing the pedal. It's firm, but like driving a van, the car doesn't always want to slow even when pushing hard. After driving for a few minutes you adjust your driving style to accomodate so its not really that important. Of course it could just be cold pads.
> I was trying to figure out a way to get the 'sensitivity' and reduced travel which it has now, but with lighter effort.
> 
> Seth


are the lines bled well? maybe there's a problem with the booster.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sethwas said:


> I have steel lines, yet now the brakes try to resist pushing the pedal. It's firm, but like driving a van, the car doesn't always want to slow even when pushing hard. After driving for a few minutes you adjust your driving style to accomodate so its not really that important. Of course it could just be cold pads.
> I was trying to figure out a way to get the 'sensitivity' and reduced travel which it has now, but with lighter effort.
> 
> Seth


If you find that there are no problems with your system, the only way you'll get that "sensitivity" is by changing to a pad with higher inital grab. You can get a similar and slightly more predictable effect if you move down to a master cylinder with a smaller bore/stroke ratio, but if you have the stock B14 Sentra MC, there isn't much you can move down to. If you want to keep your pads, I'd just adjust your driving to suit them. It's just increased pedal effort. It won't decrease your ability to modulate the pedal (though you may get tired quicker).


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

It's probably air in the system or worst case a slightly glazed rotor/pad.
Otherwise I can't really 'upgrafe' my pads without going towards a race pad.
I guess I'll just live with it for now.

Seth


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sethwas said:


> It's probably air in the system or worst case a slightly glazed rotor/pad.
> Otherwise I can't really 'upgrafe' my pads without going towards a race pad.
> I guess I'll just live with it for now.
> 
> Seth


Which KVRs do you have? You can go to a different compound without changing the temp range or other major pad characteristics significantly.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

It's the :
Semi-Metallic Carbon Fiber model.

Here's the thing, I want to put SS lines on the rear drums first. I have the whole kit, but the place (they spoke french and didn't understand) put only the front SS on. So the proportion is wierd. When all 4 are SS and the valve is set properly (and of course new fluid will be put in when the rear SS are installed) there should be a difference.

Thing is I can't find a place to do the labor for under $40 a side. I can't do it myself because I don't have the time, tools, or location to do the work.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what do you have to do, Seth? It's not a really hard task. I could prolly help you out. Jus drive up to Orlando


----------

